# Puritan Board is Back UP!!



## fredtgreco (Jul 27, 2004)

Everyone,

After a few days hiatus (think of it as a sabbath week  ) the Puritan Board is back up. You should be receiving an email newsletter from Matthew outlining some of the news.

Obviously, if you are reading this, you already know it is back up. But one thing you may have noticed is that the only template option is subSilver. That is it for now to avoid the template problems we had pre-crash. It may be in coming weeks that variations of color will be put into the subSilver theme.

as Matt said:

[quote:c192e2e327="webmaster's newsletter"]We are making a change for now on the templates being used. We are going to stick with Subsilver as mandatory until we get all the kinks worked out of the system. Then, we will color Subsilver into various templates so that we can continue to use one template and edit that one template. Using the others presented problems with code and programming. We will accommodate colors, but not new templates for this programming reason. Subsilver is the default and is easily programmable. The others are not.

Also, the board may seem a little sluggish right now. We are working on resolving that. You will have to be patient with an extra second or two for pages to load.

We are also going to tackle the registration issue (for all admins and mods benefit) this week and see what we can do about registering new members under board rules.

In any case, thanks for your patience, and your prayers.[/quote:c192e2e327]

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 27, 2004)

I did notice the sluggish nature to the loading...........but hey, we're back!!!

wooooohoooooo


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 27, 2004)

Not that we can see. Time will tell.

Missed you pal!


----------



## pastorway (Jul 27, 2004)

[quote:bddac08b81="joshua"]Was anything lost?[/quote:bddac08b81]

Only if it was not elect!

 :smug_b:


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 27, 2004)

I just talked with the tech about the load time. He is optimizing the databases and that should increase performance. Keep checking, it may take an hour or so.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 27, 2004)

It's about time!


----------



## Augusta (Jul 27, 2004)

[color=darkblue:dd5891de63][b:dd5891de63]You all are back!! So you weren't all raptured then.  Good to have the board back. [/b:dd5891de63][/color:dd5891de63]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 27, 2004)

YES!

I want to thank all of those who visited my board while this place was down. The most action it has ever seen!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 28, 2004)

What I hate is that "Forbidden - You do not have permission to access this site" thing. I'm trying to think what I posted that is that heretical - well, it could have been anything.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 28, 2004)

Trying to get a handle on the sluggishness issue.

It appears to me to have been about cut in half from yesterday, but still there. It was about 10 seconds a page for me (yesterday on cable modem) to 5-6 seconds today (same connection).

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 28, 2004)

Update as of 1 PM CDT:

I am working with tech support to try and fix the slowness of the board issue. We hope to have some improvement later today.

We will attempt to fix the search functions once the speed issue is resolved.

Continue to exercise the fruit of the spirit - patience!


----------



## JohnV (Jul 28, 2004)

OK, I've got things figured out. If I stay online all day, then the selection for "posts since the last visit" works just like the old "today's posts". If I log off, it's the pits, though. 

Sometimes it goes faster if I click the "back" button on the browser than to go back to the Forum Index, and then again to the "posts since last visit". But either way, loading can take a bit of time. Some times longer than other times. Roughly a bit more than ten seconds on the average.

It would be nice if we had a shortcut. Once I'm in a thread, it would be nice to just go back to the "posts since last visit" without having to go right back to the Forum Index. 

I've given up on the Search function. I like using it, but everything turns up "red", which is actually orange. It's hard to read. 

You don't need to change anything, though. These little tweaks can wait as we get accustomed to the new Board. The main attraction is still the quality of the interaction itself. The rest is just detail.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 28, 2004)

John,

I don't think we are ever going to get something exactly like today's posts. The Daily Topics is close, and the posts since last visit is close in another sense. What might fill in the gap is to select "watch this topic" at the bottom of threads you want to watch and then when you log back in go to the "Watched Topics" link.


----------



## JohnV (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, I've been doing that. My list of topics I'm watching is growing. I don't think that the thing to do is to make this like the old board. We have more tools now, and it's a matter of getting to know them, and using them. The idea is to get the most out of this format. It seems the potential do more is still there. 

What I lament is that it was so easy on the other board to go from one to the other and back again. I could go offline for a while, and then come back to the same board. It was easy for a lazy old man like me. Now I have to learn new tricks. As a father I know that boys are harder to teach new things than girls. And I one of those boys. 

So, it's not the Board; it's me. Or maybe it's the puritan in me.


----------



## JohnV (Jul 28, 2004)

By the way, did I mention that this little editor box at the bottom of the page is just the cat's MEOW. What a great idea. I'm using it most of the time. 

And now that I've got a watch on some threads, it's easier to sort through the "posts since last visit", because there aren't as many as there were on the "todays posts". The more I use it the more I like it. 

Now if only Ralph and Mark would stop changing their names, then I can settle in again.


----------

